# revsiting



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

this thread:

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f10/crate-aggression-12872/

the inital thread got,IMO, OT, however the problem hasn't abated.

background: Ike is 6 1/2 mo old, and has this habit of lighting up in his crate (BAD) when either the cat or Gracie walk across the livingroom where his crate is currently located. 

he gets along with both fine when loose (tho he does irritate Grace/cat at times when he gets a little too "eager" to play--then he gets "corrected" by them, me, or both). he started this about 16 wks. so far i've tried ignoring it (doesn't work), i've tried correcting verbally (works, but by then i've already nearly had a heart-attack just from the surprise if i'm really into a book/computer/etc.). covering his crate (it's a wire crate) doesn't work b/c he just pulls whatever i'm using to cover the crate in and starts eating it. 

i've considered moving his crate to my bedroom because it doesn't get the traffic that the LR gets, but Grace/cat come in there at night as well. so far the only solution i've come up with is: cat goes out at night (reminds me of the flintstones when i throw him out), and gate Grace in the back half of the trailer. 

i've threatened him with a bark collar, but it seems like there should be a better solution than that; i'm missing something here. oh, and other than those 2 situations, he's really good in the crate.

and i do NOT want one ofthose obnoxious dogs at training/trial that wear out themselves (and everyone else) with constant crate-aggression. Brix and Edge weren't like this, so--HELP!!!!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

just to add, FWIW, he still doesn't light up EVERY time Grace/cat walks across the room. seems like mostly at night or when i'm sleeping


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

If he lives in the house, have you tried allocating him a bed and sleeping space outside of the crate, or leave the crate door open ? Might well help matters sort themselves out a little, just a thought.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

maggie, when he gets older i'll do that (probably). right now, i wouldn't have a house left to wake up to, lol.


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Ann,

We have 5 dogs (2 females, 3 males) plus various other dogs in for training. All the dogs live peaceably except the GSD puppy (11 months old now) when he's in the van with the rest of the dogs. There's never any aggression in the house but as soon as the GSD is in the van with the other dogs he starts frothing-at-the-mount, non-stop barking during the trip to the park (15 minutes each way)--I mean that. Every day for about 7 months non-stop barking.

There is silence now--not a peep. I used the e-collar, not a bark collar. I used a Dogtra collar that goes up to level 127. When he started barking, I nicked him with level 25 (not continuous) without saying anything. The stimulation surprised him & he stopped barking. I told him "good quiet". Next time he barked I did the same thing. After a few times, when he started barking I told him quiet--if he didn't shut up, nick again, then praise when he started barking.

He's not too young for e-collar training.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks sue--i hadn't even considered a bark collar before b/c he was so young, but your reply gives me some confidence that he ISN'T too young. plus he's at that age that he's thinking the recall may be optional.

anyone have a good used one for sale cheap???


----------

